# Bryn haford house/charles wicksteeds house feb 2012



## alex76 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well for starters many apologies for the short thread and lack of photos but as this short story will tell

As it was my day off work I planned a nice pleasant day mooching around just me and the canon with not really any thing planned. So as I was heading off to the out skirts of my home town of Kettering I thought I would pay this site a visit for more of update than anything else as I have been here a good few times thinking it would be a nice relaxed solo explore. Well while I was inside taking my photos I herd movement and chatting which I thought it might be the local homeless polish as they had clearly taken residents (polish beer cans everywhere) so I kept quiet waited around till I thought the coast was clear and ventured out side but too mine and the local constabulary shock I bumped into two police officers as I was leaving the building.
Well after the shock on both sides and the can of CS gas lowered from the aim of my eyes after they realised I was not a metal thief but an urban explorer it was a good day and a discussion of course on which is a better camera canon or Nikon (of course a canon).

So for those who do not know this site a wee bit of history
Bryn Hafod house was once owned by the Charles wicksteed the founder of wicksteed park and wicksteed leisure which makes play ground equipment. In later day it was known as our ladies convent a school and nunnery 


Charles Wicksteed (1847-1931) was one of the great Victorian visionaries and benefactors. He is remembered in Kettering as the creator of Wicksteed Park, while his name became widely known through his manufacture of park and playground equipment. Born in Leeds, he came to Kettering in 1871, living in a caravan while he operated a steam-ploughing business. The Wicksteed Engineering Company, started in 1876 on Stamford Road, subsequently prospered under his leadership. Work on Wicksteed Park started after the First World War and continued until his death in 1931 at the age of 83.












































I did ask the friendly officers if i could carry on wth my photography but the declined i also ask for a group shot but they also declined thanks for looking peeps


----------



## leftorium (Mar 1, 2012)

he must have had quite conservative tastes thiose last two fire surrounds are more victorian or edwardian than anything else


----------



## MD (Mar 1, 2012)

sad to see it so trashed now


----------



## alex76 (Mar 1, 2012)

MD said:


> sad to see it so trashed now



very true mate last time i went in there where some pianos which where mint now there trashed and chucked down the stairs i really wanted to see the other building but the police kindly escorted me off site informing me there enterance was easyer which i found funny


----------



## MD (Mar 1, 2012)

i remember seeing them in place mint cond  
i think me and the mrs were 1st ones in there 




_MG_1488 by M D Allen, on Flickr


this made me sad too the mirror was broken and the door nicked 




Untitled by M D Allen, on Flickr

this is just one site that would have benefited from not being named in public forums 
the other was seddons


----------



## alex76 (Mar 1, 2012)

yeah there the ones mate all trashed now its been wide open for years now which is such a shame


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 2, 2012)

Great photos,shame about the building again I,m surprised the fireplaces are still there!


----------



## alex76 (Mar 2, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Great photos,shame about the building again I,m surprised the fireplaces are still there!



Yeah defo mate this site is rich in history too for Kettering and the owners just can't be arsed with


----------

